# Fighting Cat Sound



## hegemon (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

The other morning, Hegemon made a completely scary, fighting cat sound. It was not the usual puffing, clicking, or purring that he normally makes. My boyfriend and I honestly thought there was a cat in our room fighting (we don't have a cat). It was also much louder than anything we ever imagined would be possible for a hegehog. Has anyone else had this problem? It is the only time he's made that sound (as far as I know). It was the day time (so he was asleep prior to the incident). 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

It's amazing the range of sounds hedgehogs can make, especially in their sleep. He likely just had a nightmare: 




As long as he isn't hurt from what you can see, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## hegemon (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you so much! We were so worried about him and kind of scared. I am glad it seems to have happened to others. That sound in the video was spot on at the end, just much louder and sustained in person. Thanks again!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it a solo hedgehog?

The only times i've heard of a cat fight sound is of a female unwilling to mate or two of the same sex fighting. Usually ends up with one being bloody or wounded


----------



## Yas112 (Dec 27, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to post a question!? 
thanks


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

@yas: go to the appropriate topic of your question then choose post new thread/topic located at the top right hand side i think


----------



## Yas112 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you so so much!!


----------



## hegemon (Dec 29, 2012)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> Is it a solo hedgehog?
> 
> The only times i've heard of a cat fight sound is of a female unwilling to mate or two of the same sex fighting. Usually ends up with one being bloody or wounded


Yes, he is a solo hedgehog. He's never made this sound before. Other than that sound, he seems normal, though...wheeling at night, eating, drinking, burrowing, etc.


----------

